# Good luck to KY deer hunters



## CGC4200 (Nov 12, 2010)

I was prepping the barby a while ago for supper, heard a lot of last chance
shots to check the old deer gitter. I know where my .270 and ammo is. It sounds like a young war sometimes on opening day of gun season.


----------

